# Building a filter system



## oscarfrenzy (Feb 11, 2008)

I going to start a salt water aquarium and i have a 30g thats sitting empty so i'm going to use that.

But I have decided to build my own filter to save some costs. The basic design that I think I am going to settle on using a submersible fountain pump that attaches directly to a "canister" made out of PVC parts filled with the filtration media (not quite sure about what to use either sand/gravel/carbon but it will have two sponges that they sell at my LFS to for use in filters) that is also submersed in the water. Then on the opposite side of the filter will just be a piece of pipe that lets the water out above the tank water level.

The fountain pump I was planning on using pumps out 130 GPH
Beckett 130 Gallons Per Hour Garden Fountain Pump - 130AUL16 at The Home Depot

any tips on what sort of media i should use?


----------



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

Do a search for Pasfur's messages.

Pasfur, you really should put all your experience into a webpage and juts point people to it. Maybe a sticky thread (maybe one exists).


----------

